# Icc Buff ist gewachsen



## wildrazor09 (30. März 2010)

Der Buff in Icc ist jetzt von 5% auf 10% gewachsen!  Bild von MMO-Champion




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (30. März 2010)

first
vor den flames ala "omg..... WoW wird soo einfach mimimi"

Ich begrüße den Buff, komm ich als nicht oft Raidener auch vl mal bis zum hc mode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firechaos (30. März 2010)

Cool,dann schaffen wir endlich mal den Rat...^^


----------



## Piggy D. (30. März 2010)

das ist ganz einfach dadurch zu begruenden, das amis dienstags ihre wartung haben und nicht mittwochs


----------



## Grabsch (30. März 2010)

Auch wenn ich es doof finde, werde ich des dennoch nicht wegklicken.
Warum sollte ich es mir schwerer machen als es eigentlich ist?


----------



## Noldan (30. März 2010)

Also ich finds natürlich gut. Dann schaffen wir restlichen 30 % vom LK vielleicht auch xD


----------



## wildrazor09 (30. März 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich es doof finde, werde ich des dennoch nicht wegklicken.
> Warum sollte ich es mir schwerer machen als es eigentlich ist?



Weil du es doch doof findest das es so leicht ist


----------



## ERAsor07 (30. März 2010)

juhu, das ende unserer ruffarmgrp... nun gehen wir Mark'gar im 10er an ! :O

/b00n buffing on


----------



## Lunammar (30. März 2010)

coole sache 10 % mehr dmg usw dann könntn wir evtl mal fauldarm legen (ja fauldarm wir sind eben noch nit so weit steigern uns aber )


----------



## Kirados (30. März 2010)

Später gbts dann "create your buff", dann kann die grp ders zu schwer is den buff auf alle Werte erweitern 
 Un dann noch auf 50% hochschrauben USW.
Naja wenigstens kann man ihn noch wegklicken um en bissl mehr herausforderung zu bekommen


----------



## Noldan (31. März 2010)

Die Leute, denen alles zu leicht ist, haben ja sicherlich ICC in allen Varianten clear. Dann es denen auch egal sein ob Buff oder nicht, denn der Content ist ja durchgespiel. Macht am besten ne WoW Pause bis zum Releas von Cata....


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (31. März 2010)

Amazing! Tell us more...


----------



## Piggy D. (31. März 2010)

den lustigen buff kann man ausstellen indem man den dicken orc (ich spiel horde) anspricht der am eingang steht


----------



## Pahhw (31. März 2010)

der buff wird in 5% schritten wachsen bis max 30% 

ich finde es gut allen den weg zu eben, da bosse wie arthas und die endbosse sich nicht einfach umzudmgen
die taktik ist ebenso wichtig

es gibt genug anständige stammgruppen wo nicht jeder dd 12k dps fährt daher ist diese HYMNE für sehr hilfreich und auch mit 30% mehr dmg heal hp und so weiter werden randomgrps es nicht zu Arthas schaffen


----------



## Noldan (31. März 2010)

Pahhw schrieb:


> der buff wird in 5% schritten wachsen bis max 30%
> 
> ich finde es gut allen den weg zu eben, da bosse wie arthas und die endbosse sich nicht einfach umzudmgen
> die taktik ist ebenso wichtig
> ...



Naja das sehe ich anders. Der Content wird ja die meisten noch einige Zeit beschäftigen und dann dürfte auch der letzte verstanden haben, was man bei Modermiene macht, wenn man infiziert ist, wo man die Eisblöcke bei Sindragosa am besten abstellt und das man aus Sachen die lustig auf dem blinken rausgehen sollte.

Das Movement kommt mit der Zeit, wenn man es nur oft genug macht und die 30 % die es dann mal gene wird, tun ihr übriges. Arthas wird für die meisten Randoms zwar trotzdem recht knackig bleiben aber in paar Wochen/Monaten wird der rest von ICC freeloot sein.


----------



## Foertel (31. März 2010)

Wayne mal so gesagt.
War bereits lange Klar das der Buff weiter wächst.

PS: Der Rest von ICC war abgesehen von Sindragosa und villeicht Bloodqueen/Prof doch schon Freeloot? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pristus (31. März 2010)

10% gewachsen, d.h. dann anstatt 5k GS braucht man nun 5,5K GS um überhaupt eine Raideinladung zu bekommen :-)


----------



## Noldan (31. März 2010)

Foertel schrieb:


> PS: Der Rest von ICC war abgesehen von Sindragosa und villeicht Bloodqueen/Prof doch schon Freeloot?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit der richtigen Gruppe sind auch die genannten 3 freeloot aber es soll ja Leute geben, die noch nicht das entsprechende Equip/Movement haben.^^

@Pristus

Was hat das jetzt mit dem gearscore zu tun? Die Instanz wird ja durch leichter, wieso sollte man denn dann einen höheren GS haben um dort reinzukommen. hmm....


----------



## Foertel (31. März 2010)

Ich dacht es ging hier um RndGrps, in denen grundsätzlich immer welche genanntes nicht haben.

Außerdem vom 25er, im 10er ist es wesentlich einfacher Leute zusammenzubekommen die es alle einigermaßen können, damit ist zumindest 10/12 kein Problem.


----------



## Noldan (31. März 2010)

Also dann hatte ich vielleicht immer pech mit RndGrps. Bisher sind wir nie über Modermiene hinausgekommen. Ich hatte allerdings das Glück mich hin und wieder einer Stammgruppe anschließen zu können wo jemand ausgefallen ist. Da hat man dann im 10er alles innerhalb von etwas über 2 Stunden clear, bis halt auf Arthas xD

Vom 25er mit RndGrps mag ich gar nicht erst reden. Mehr als Fauldarm war da bisher nie drin und das auch gerade so. Und da ich als Schichtarbeite kaum Möglichkeiten hab eine gescheite Gilde zu finden, wird es wohl noch eine ganze Weile dauern bis ich den Seuchenwing clear habe. Achja das ist jetzt mimimi xD


----------



## Foertel (31. März 2010)

Mhm, wenn man sich etwas Zeit mit der Zusammenstellung der Gruppe gibt ist 08/12 bis 11/12 eigentlich ganz gut drin mit ner 10er Rnd.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (31. März 2010)

Pristus schrieb:


> 10% gewachsen, d.h. dann anstatt 5k GS braucht man nun 5,5K GS um überhaupt eine Raideinladung zu bekommen :-)



wenn das wären es dps, und wie kannst du das nur sagen? wenn die leute das lesen wissen sie es ja, von allein kommen die doch nicht drauf >.<


----------



## Sinstra (31. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann schaffen wir die letzten 3% von 25er Lana'Thel morgen auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiichi (31. März 2010)

Foertel schrieb:


> Wayne mal so gesagt.
> War bereits lange Klar das der Buff weiter wächst.
> 
> PS: Der Rest von ICC war abgesehen von Sindragosa und villeicht Bloodqueen/Prof doch schon Freeloot?
> ...



bei uns wollen sie schon 5,7k gs >_>


die sind doch alle krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noldan (31. März 2010)

Naja kommt drauf an was man erreichen will. Wenn man vorhat vernünftig den lieben Arthas anzugehen, dann sind ist ein GS von mind. 5,7 K schon nicht verkehrt, zumindest würde man bei uns auf dem Server auch Probleme bekommen in eine solche Gruppe zu kommen. Achja der Erfolg von mind. 11/12 ist in solchen Fällen auch Pflicht.


----------



## Gerti (31. März 2010)

Chiichi schrieb:


> bei uns wollen sie schon 5,7k gs >_>
> 
> 
> die sind doch alle krank
> ...



WTF, ich hab 4,5k und schon ein paar Heroicbosse im 10er down (25er Raide ich nicht)... Aber naja. Herausforderung gibts bestimmt trotz 10% immernoch und randomgruppen kommen wohl auch ein wenig weiter, obwohl wir eben random im 10er den Prof gelegt haben^^


----------



## Noldan (31. März 2010)

Wirklich 4,5 oder doch eher 5,4?

Wenn 4,5 dann waren die anderen sicherlich erheblich besser vom Equip her. Bei nem GS von unter 5 k bekommt man sicherlich auch in der normalen Version so einige Probleme bei manchen Bossen.

Also irgendwie kann ich das nicht so recht glauben...4,5 k GS und ICC hero...hmm...


----------



## Balaur (31. März 2010)

Noldan schrieb:


> Wirklich 4,5 oder doch eher 5,4?
> 
> Also irgendwie kann ich das nicht so recht glauben...4,5 k GS und ICC hero...hmm...



Ich würd sagen entweder ein Tippfehler das es wirklich 5,4 sind oder er möchte sich nur wichtig machen denn mit 4,5k gs kommt man nonhero schon nicht weiter als Saurfang.
Und gruppen die besseres equip haben werden ihn wohl kaum mitnehmen weil se von den ersten 4 nix brauchen und dann lieber mit nem besser equipten mehr chancen auf härtere bosse haben.

Und ich rede hier nur von nonHero.. Hero mit itemlvl ~226 no und never. denn mein twink hat itemlvl 230 und schon 4,85k Gs.


----------



## echterman (31. März 2010)

1. jeder der der meinung ist der buff macht es zu einfach soll ihn wegklicken.
2. finde ich persöhlich die fights bis prof. mittlerweile auch recht einfach aber nur weil wir mittlerweile eine eingespielte gruppe sind.
3. jeder spieler zahlt jeden monat geld und hat somit ein gewisses recht den content zu sehen. und blizz will ja auch das jeder arthas legen kann.
4. wie schon gesagt wurde werden es viele trotz dem am ende 30% buff nicht schaffen arthas zu legen. bei uns tun sich die random gruppen extrem schwer wenn lord mak gar weekly ist.


ich bin froh das bei uns nicht nach GS gefragt wird. skill>gear das bestätigt sich mir fast jede tag.


----------



## Nexus.X (31. März 2010)

echterman schrieb:


> *3. jeder spieler zahlt jeden monat geld und hat somit ein gewisses recht den content zu sehen. und blizz will ja auch das jeder arthas legen kann.
> *


Ich warte immernoch darauf, im Kaufhaus zu erleben wie jemand vor mir steht und zum/r Kassierer/in sagt: 
"Hallo, ich würde gern das Spiel zurück geben und mein Geld wieder bekommen, ich krieg die Bosse nicht tot, die sind zu kompliziert". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Nex

PS: Razor, ändern deine Signatur, man kanns mit Allem auch übertreiben.


----------



## Balaur (31. März 2010)

ich stimme zu das skill > gear. aber wenn man nicht etwas gear hat bringt der beste skill nix. man kann nur soviel machen wie das gear auch zulässt.
Ich mag GS als gearcheck ABER nicht nur die kleine zahl im tooltip sondern der Equipcheck den man aufruft wenn man einen char anvisiert und dann /gs eingibt.

denn das tolle ist man hat alles parat was man wissen will. werte/itemlvl/in % wie gut das equip zu welcher skillung passt und seine Kills was ich ganz interessant finde. da sieht man dann genau welche bosse er schon gelegt hat und ob nur 1 try oder ab 5 100% bosskenntniss haben sollte. aber gut falsches thema. wollte nur sagen das die zahl allein mist ist aber das addon doch sehr gut wenn man denn weiß wie man mit umzugehen hat.

BTT mich stört der buff nicht. Cata kommt eh irgendwann also warum nicht das ganze noch entspannt haben bis dahin. fürs selbstwertgefühl gibts die hero version und da kann man dann überlegen ob mit oder ohne buff. aber wozu ohne wenns auch mit geht. am loot änderts ja nichts sonst wärs ne nette überlegung.


----------



## Mightyskull (31. März 2010)

yuhu endlich


----------



## Balaur (31. März 2010)

ach ja btw ich hasse das 13 euro argument. wir zahlen 13 euro um überhaupt das recht zu haben zu spielen und nicht um alles sehen zu können.
wer etwas erreichen will soll auch was dafür tun und nicht "ich will aber!!!"

Oder wie über mir schon nett geschrieben, geht ihr zum händler und wollt euer geld zurück weil ihr bei super mario es nicht schafft alle sterne zu sammeln ohne viel zeit zu investieren?
oder das ihr bei kA final fantasy es nicht schafft den letzten überhyper boss zu killen weil euer lvl noch zu low ist etc...


----------



## Fecsy (31. März 2010)

Wildrazor09? Geht die Signatur nicht noch größer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Ich finds ok so. Habe zwar den LK im 25er jetzt auch schon down und so rennt man noch schneller durch. Der Buff ist nur für den Heroicmode ganz interessant.


----------



## Gnorfal (31. März 2010)

> Der Buff ist nur für den Heroicmode ganz interessant.


So siehts aus.

Und ohne Buff würden alle, die heroic versuchen und nicht weiterkommen, hier wieder gefühlte 17 mio. Threads eröffnen.

Wem der Buff net passt: Kann man wegklicken. Viel Spass.
Wem er passt: Drin lassen. Viel Spass.

Und zu der Scheisshaus Argumentation: "Bäääh, jetzt kann ja jeder da durch.." : Kennen diese Leute auch nur ein Spiel auf diesem Planeten, in dem es heisst:

"Ein Spieler der XY heisst, darf dieses Spiel nicht spielen?"

JEDER zahlt für dieses Spiel. Und JEDER sollte damit auch die Möglichkeit erhalten, etwas vom s.g. Content zu sehen.
Zeigt doch eure Grossmäuligkeit net in Threads, sonderm im Progress.Thema durch.


----------



## dudubaum (31. März 2010)

dan schaffen wir auch fauldarm ;D ( sind noch nich grad die beste grp) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erdnusskopf (31. März 2010)

Juchu! Vorletzte Woche sind wir an Fauldarm gescheitert, letzte Woche an Modermiene, dann geht es diese Woche ja vielleicht zum Prof.! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balaur (31. März 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Und zu der Scheisshaus Argumentation: "Bäääh, jetzt kann ja jeder da durch.." : Kennen diese Leute auch nur ein Spiel auf diesem Planeten, in dem es heisst:
> 
> "Ein Spieler der XY heisst, darf dieses Spiel nicht spielen?"
> 
> ...



Klar hat jeder das recht dazu aber nicht indem sie ankommen und meinen ich zahl dafür also will ich alles ohne dafür etwas tun zu müssen.
mich stört der buff nicht und es ist doch schön das alle den nh content erleben können aber leute die meinen ich zahle also bin ich nerven einfach nur denn man zahlt für das nutzungsrecht nicht dafür das man alles vor die füsse gelegt bekommt. entweder tut man etwas dafür um weiter zu kommen oder man muss sich damit abfinden nicht alles zu bekommen.


----------



## Globi (31. März 2010)

Foertel schrieb:


> Mhm, wenn man sich etwas Zeit mit der Zusammenstellung der Gruppe gibt ist 08/12 bis 11/12 eigentlich ganz gut drin mit ner 10er Rnd.



*Also das halte ich für ein Gerücht! 8 oder 11 Bosse mit einer Rnd Gr zu legen ist aus meiner Sicht nur die Ausnahme!
* 
Gut es kommt sicher auf den Server drauf an, aber auf unserem Server ist das unmöglich, da viele nur gerade die ersten 4 Bosse kennen.


----------



## Sôulreaper (31. März 2010)

Globi schrieb:


> *Also das halte ich für ein Gerücht! 8 oder 11 Bosse mit einer Rnd Gr zu legen ist aus meiner Sicht nur die Ausnahme!
> *
> Gut es kommt sicher auf den Server drauf an, aber auf unserem Server ist das unmöglich, da viele nur gerade die ersten 4 Bosse kennen.



da muss ich mich anschliessen das es rnd10er und bestimmt noch ohne ts bis 8-11 bosse schafft. (ausnahmen bestimmen die regel)

also ich finde es gut wegen dem buff, mein gott die leute wo es stört sollens wegklicken :-)


----------



## Finx (31. März 2010)

echterman schrieb:


> 3. jeder spieler zahlt jeden monat geld und hat somit ein gewisses recht den content zu sehen. und blizz will ja auch das jeder arthas legen kann.




Dann warte auf cata werde lvl 85 dann schaffst auch du vielleicht die Ini zu sehen oder arthas zu legen oder besser tu was das du die ini sehen kannst.
Wer keine zeit hat für ein spiel sollte sich überlegen ob es das richtige ist.
Du bezahlst dafür das du dir ein char erstellen darfst und wie weit du im spiel kommst liegt an dir und nicht an 13 euro im monat.
Oder gehst du ein Auto bei Porsche kaufen und sagst dann ey jo ich habe 450ooo euro bezahlt , jetzt will ich damit auch fahren  und ihr müst mir den sprit bezahlen oder mir den führerschein bezahlen.


Wie die Leute immer durch nix tun alles haben wollen, schlimm schlimm.
Wow sollte eigentlich ein spiel sein wo man als große gruppe oder als kleine , durch teamplay was erreicht und sich gemeinsam erfreuen kann wenn man was schafft und sich dann später an schöne zeiten erinnern kann.

Und die mit den 13 € bla kommen ich darf, ich will, habe recht bla bli blub , für die hätte man das game als solo game machen sollen ,wo es die cheats dazu gibt damit ihr dann auch weiter kommt falls ihr keine zeit habt oder einfach kein plan habt wie man ein boss legt damit ihr auch das ende sehen könnt.


----------



## Gnorfal (31. März 2010)

> Geschrieben Heute, 06:09
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie und Ob diese Möglichkeit eingesetzt wird, muss widerum auch JEDER für sich entscheiden. Spieler jedoch von Anfang an auszuschliessen, war, ist und wird nie Intention von Spiele Entwicklern sein.
Egal wie sehr sich die Fraktion "Wannabe-Pro´s" das auch wünscht.


----------



## FaiQ (31. März 2010)

Im Ernst, ich frage mich alle was ihr habt.
Vorher hat BlizZ ALLES, ausnahmslos Alles, inklusive Algalon zu Tode generft. Die haben die Bosse im Laufe des Bestehen ihrer immer mehr generft. NUN hat Blizzard gesagt, das sie die Bosse nicht weiter nerfen wollen, weil diese in ICC diesmal, GENAU richtig gemacht wurden und auch so schwer sein müssen! Aber damit auch mal jede Gilde immerhin bis zum Lichking kommt, mussten sie halt diesen Buff einfügen.

Für die Übergilde wie Ensidia / Ef Bie Ei / Affenjungs Inc. ist das doch keine Problem, die dürfen und können sich gerne diesen Buff wegklicken, ist ja net schwer den zu entfernen. Aber auch die sollten das als Chance sehen, denn dann können diese Gilde ICC nhc im 25er in 3h clearen im 10er in 2h und dann die anderen Raidtage die Bosse im HC legen.

Aber für die eher schwächeren Gilden, aller Server, ist der Buff ein Ding, über das sie sich freuen sollten, den endlich kann man die nervigen Bosse an denen man zuvor gewipt ist, nun easy going killen! Also sollte hier keiner flennen, wie scheiße das doch alles ist und WoW würde zu casual (in einfachen Deutschen Worten zu einfach) wird.

Nun noch etwas zu rnd grps. Die können genauso gut sein wie schwache Gilden. Ich bau oft genug rnd grps auf und die Beste, hätte locker den 2. Wing clearen können, wären da nicht immer die Noobs bei den rnds, die schiss haben neuen Dinge zu entdecken. Wenn rnd grps zusammenhalten und sich trauen auch mal über den allseits bekannten und einfachen 1.Wing hinaus zu gehen, dann können die sehr wohl weit kommen. Der Healing Boss Traumwandler und Fauldarm/Modermiene sind auch sehr einfache Bosse, die jede rnd grp legen kann!

@ FinX:
Ich verstehe deine Einstellung. WoW ist ein Teamplay, aber du musst bedenken, dieses Spiel hat immens viel Spieler weltweit und nicht alle haben viel Zeit zum raiden. Und die wenig Raider sollten auch mal die Chance haben weit zu kommen. die Ultra-Raider, können sich den Buff wegklicken und SOLLTEn das auch tun, wenn er sie so sehr nervt. Also BlizZ hat das mit dem Buff perfekt gemacht. Wenn er dich so sehr nervt, klick ihn weg!
BTW: Ich mag den Buff auch nicht, aber ich seh ihn als Chance.


----------



## D_a_r_k (31. März 2010)

Wer jetzt mimimi macht soll Arthas im 25er Hc legen.. dann darf er sich beschweren.. fertisch!


----------



## Fecsy (31. März 2010)

echterman schrieb:


> 3. jeder spieler zahlt jeden monat geld und hat somit ein gewisses recht den content zu sehen. und blizz will ja auch das jeder arthas legen kann.



Es wird schon alles Casual freundlich gemacht und da wird sich aufgeregt weil man 13€ zahlt und nicht den kompletten Content sieht? Du hast ein Recht Dich hoch zu arbeiten und auch was dafür zu tun. Bist doch ein "echterman(n)". Also heul nicht, lauf oder raide vernünftig, anstatt alles in den wertesten geschoben zu bekommen.



Finx schrieb:


> Dann warte auf cata werde lvl 85 dann schaffst auch du vielleicht die Ini zu sehen oder arthas zu legen oder besser tu was das du die ini sehen kannst.
> Wer keine zeit hat für ein spiel sollte sich überlegen ob es das richtige ist.
> Du bezahlst dafür das du dir ein char erstellen darfst und wie weit du im spiel kommst liegt an dir und nicht an 13 euro im monat.
> Oder gehst du ein Auto bei Porsche kaufen und sagst dann ey jo ich habe 450ooo euro bezahlt , jetzt will ich damit auch fahren  und ihr müst mir den sprit bezahlen oder mir den führerschein bezahlen.
> ...




Hehe, besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können.


----------



## Furywarry (31. März 2010)

Finx schrieb:


> Oder gehst du ein Auto bei Porsche kaufen und sagst dann ey jo ich habe 450ooo euro bezahlt , jetzt will ich damit auch fahren und ihr müst mir den sprit bezahlen oder mir den führerschein bezahlen.
> 
> 
> Wie die Leute immer durch nix tun alles haben wollen, schlimm schlimm.
> ...



Das mit dem Porsche ist doch so ähnlich. Fast jeder der sich so eine Karre kauft, glaubt er hat die linke Spur gleich mitgekauft und alle sollen Platz machen.

Ich gönne den anderen die Epics auch - denn nur darum geht es euch allen. Ihr wollt nicht, das jeder Porsche fährt obwohl er das gleiche Geld 
bezahlt. *Das* ist euer aller Problem.
Mein Main hat GS 5900, na und ? Wenn ich mit dem Twink online bin, sieht das keine Sau. Bin ich dann in der Zeit ein Noob ?

Also mein Fazit: ich finde den Buff gut (ausserdem haben wir Arthas noch nicht down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Finx (31. März 2010)

FaiQ schrieb:


> Im Ernst, ich frage mich alle was ihr habt.
> Vorher hat BlizZ ALLES, ausnahmslos Alles, inklusive Algalon zu Tode generft. Die haben die Bosse im Laufe des Bestehen ihrer immer mehr generft. NUN hat Blizzard gesagt, das sie die Bosse nicht weiter nerfen wollen, weil diese in ICC diesmal, GENAU richtig gemacht wurden und auch so schwer sein müssen! Aber damit auch mal jede Gilde immerhin bis zum Lichking kommt, mussten sie halt diesen Buff einfügen.
> 
> Für die Übergilde wie Ensidia / Ef Bie Ei / Affenjungs Inc. ist das doch keine Problem, die dürfen und können sich gerne diesen Buff wegklicken, ist ja net schwer den zu entfernen. Aber auch die sollten das als Chance sehen, denn dann können diese Gilde ICC nhc im 25er in 3h clearen im 10er in 2h und dann die anderen Raidtage die Bosse im HC legen.
> ...




Ich sag ja nicht das mich der buff nervt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mich nervt es das welche immer mit den 13€ bla geblubbe an kommt.
Und was mich nervt ist es höchstens das blizz immer schneller nerft oder im diesen fall bufft , halt ein bissl zu schnell in meinen Augen. 
Klar man kann ihn wegklicken aber erlich gesagt wer macht das schon, es ist bissl das problem das welche halt nicht hinterher hängen wollen , deswegen werden alle den buff benutzen auch wenn es dann leichter wird und viele meckern.Hoffe es versteht wer wie ich das meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich erarbeite mir es gern aber sag mal dem leader in meiner gilde: ey jo lass mal den buff wegklicken , das kommt nicht wirklich gut.
Blizz sollte bissl langsamer nerfen, sonst finde ich es gut wie sie es machen.
Aber wie schon geschrieben wenn es den leuten darum geht alles sehen zu dürfen warum warten die nicht einfach biss sie lvl 85 sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 OH hat doch was mit loot zu tun oder keine zeit zum warten  hmmm hmm?

ABER

Ich glaub es liegt mit dem verschiedenen geheule (allen) daran, wie weit die gilde ist , ist sie weit wollen sie keine nerf, sind sie schlecht, wollen sie das es einfacher wird.
Jeder hat andere vorstellung man kann es kein recht machen da keiner gleich ist.

Ich spiele wow weiter und hoffe das mehr so wird wie ich es gern hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber men steckt da ja nicht drinne , blizz macht das schon.

Wir sollten mehr spielen und nicht so viel über das gleiche meckern hmm wieder ein prob, ohne so was weiß man nicht wie andere das spiel empfinden hmmm , ok macht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephilio (31. März 2010)

10% machen den Braten auch nicht fett... Movementkrüppel und Gelegenheitsraider werden eh nicht am Rat vorbeikommen =)


----------



## dannyl2912 (31. März 2010)

gestern noch Sindragosa gelegt, der Weg ist zu Arthas frei für uns

passt doch ganz gut


----------



## Sapper13 (31. März 2010)

Jo find ich nett. Momentan macht mir WoW richtig Spaß....bis auf die Classic Ruffarmerei, da find ich einfach keine Leute für .


----------



## Lari (31. März 2010)

Finde ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Standen zwar auch schon ohne und mit Buff vor Arthas, allerdings war uns bisher ein sauberer Phasenübergang P2,5 -> P3 vergönnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im übrigen wird auch mit 30% Buff Arthas eine harte Nuss bleiben. Valkyren in Verbindung mit Entweihen ist schon eine Drecks-Combo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Prinzen z.B. werden auch nicht außerordentlich leichter. Ist eben keine DPS Race sondern ein Movement/Koordinations-Encounter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fecsy (31. März 2010)

Furywarry schrieb:


> Das mit dem Porsche ist doch so ähnlich. Fast jeder der sich so eine Karre kauft, glaubt er hat die linke Spur gleich mitgekauft und alle sollen Platz machen.
> 
> Ich gönne den anderen die Epics auch - denn nur darum geht es euch allen. Ihr wollt nicht, das jeder Porsche fährt obwohl er das gleiche Geld
> bezahlt. *Das* ist euer aller Problem.
> ...




Hm.... hat doch niemand gesagt das man den anderen die Epics nicht gönnt... Nur wie echterman schrieb, hat er ein "Recht" drauf, den Endcontent zu sehen, nur weil er 13€ zahlt? Etwas dafür tun sollte man trotzdem.... Der Buff soll ja sowieso bis 30% gehen, somit sieht wohl fast jeder Arthas vor Cataclysm...


----------



## Aremetis (31. März 2010)

Kirados schrieb:


> Später gbts dann "create your buff", dann kann die grp ders zu schwer is den buff auf alle Werte erweitern
> Un dann noch auf 50% hochschrauben USW.
> Naja wenigstens kann man ihn noch wegklicken um en bissl mehr herausforderung zu bekommen



Finde es schon lustig, wenn sowas Leute schreiben die ICC noch nicht von innen gesehen haben.

Buffed Profil

Mainchar


Jaja, klick Du mal den Buff weg, damit Du "bissl" Herausforderung hast. oO


----------



## RedShirt (31. März 2010)

Wenn das Team  bombig eingespielt ist, braucht es sicher für nhc keine Buffs.

Aber manche (angeblich) raiden (angeblich) mit einer Stammgruppe/Gilde nur einmal die Woche.
Und zwar wo auch ein 2ter Termin in der Woche nicht (!) alle da sein können (Kind/Schicht/RL-Termin).

ID verlängern klingt toll, aber damit entfällt für die Leute, die von den Vorbosse nochwas brauchen, jede Rüstmöglichkeit da ja ID.

Sindragosa war auf 12% gestern (10er nh), und das Problem war nicht Schaden sondern Movement. Und Dreckskombos von Attacken (pfuibäh).
Da bringt die Buffsteigerung schon was, aber das Grundproblem bleibt.

=) seh ich also entspannt.


----------



## Ephilio (31. März 2010)

Hier stand Müll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finx (31. März 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Finde ich gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jo das gleiche prob haben wir auch, halt aber beim ersten wechsel wo die ersten Valkyren kommen , da fehlt komischer weise der schaden , wo ich sagen muß die leute machen eigentlich genug , ich glaube bei uns liegt es noch daran das es zu durcheinander ist.

Und mit 30 % jo glaub ich auch das es noch schwer bleibt für welche.


----------



## Rikkui (31. März 2010)

FaiQ schrieb:


> Für die Übergilde wie Ensidia / Ef Bie Ei / Affenjungs Inc. ist das doch keine Problem, die dürfen und können sich gerne diesen Buff wegklicken, ist ja net schwer den zu entfernen. Aber auch die sollten das als Chance sehen, denn dann können diese Gilde ICC nhc im 25er in 3h clearen im 10er in 2h und dann die anderen Raidtage die Bosse im HC legen.



Also auf meinem server (Dalvengyr) is ensidia eine Pvp gilde, aber net meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ef Bie Ei sind einfach ausnahmslos suchtis, die haben t10 heroisch sprich 277 fast voll!
Naja is deren ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Finx (31. März 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> Also auf meinem server (Dalvengyr) is ensidia eine Pvp gilde, aber net meine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Bei uns auf nerathor ist es klicker und ultima r, aber so die suchtis sind das garnicht , die habens halt besser drauf und die spielen fast genau so lange ( viel ) wie andere die  ich kenne . Glaub eher das die einfach ein besseres gilden konzept haben , wer scheisse ist fliegt da einfach schneller raus, nicht so wie bei uns oder anderen.Klar ist da noch mehr anders als nur das ,wie z.b. auslesen von logs und so , gibt es bei uns auch aber halt nicht so  wie bei den , wir schauen da nur rein wenn garnix gehts aber auch sehr selten.


----------



## baummi (31. März 2010)

Find es gut das der Buff weiter angehoben wird. 60 oder 70% aller Spieler wird ICC sonst sicher nicht clearen. Das sollte jedem der hier meint das der Buff alles zu einfach macht mal bewußt werden.


----------



## Mäuserich (31. März 2010)

Mein Main-Raid wiped grad ohne Buff an Sindra und die Freude wird riesig sein wenn wir se down haben.

Die 10% kommen heute aber passend zum Twinkraid, da haben wir bei einigen noch einiges an equipschwächen auszugleichen ^^


----------



## Kamaji (31. März 2010)

hm hätten wir gestern bei Modermiene gebrauchen können..haben nur 5/12 10er gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ja wir sind gimps


----------



## Elnor (31. März 2010)

Nice sind als Nichtraider 2-3 Bosse mehr drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vanelle (31. März 2010)

Sindragosa du wirst sterben!


----------



## Daniel Fuchs (31. März 2010)

Hi all,

der Buff macht in der Tat einige Bosse und Hardmodes leichter, wie lana'thel oder so etwas.
Wenn du ein Movement-Günter bist, hilft dir auch der Buff nix. 
Von dem her hilft der Buff vll bis Sindragosa NH, aber Sindragosa ist dann schon der erste Movement-Konzentrations-Boss.
Der Lich King wird auch durch den Buff nicht einfacher werden, da der Kampf nicht auf dem DMG basiert sondern rein auf Movement.

Von dem her, danke für den Buff, können wir noch schneller ICC NH clearen und der DMG-Buff ist für die HM's auch ein wenig hilfreich.

Grüße aus Franken


----------



## Ceiwyn (31. März 2010)

Ich finds gut. Wir wipen gerade an den letzten 4 Bossen, also Prof, Queen ... Sindragosa haben wir uns nicht getraut, gestern erst Traumwandler gelegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Buff ist toll, wenn es noch an der Ausrüstung hapert. Aber die Bewegung muss trotzdem stimmen. Wer bei der Queen oder beim Prof nur rumsteht und in der Nase bohrt, bekommt sicherlich auch mit einem 100% Buff Probleme...


----------



## TheGui (31. März 2010)

hauptsach ich bekomm mein Frostwyrm mount!


----------



## syntaxsniffler (31. März 2010)

Ich versuche mal das Kommentar neutral zu halten um Flames zu vermeiden.
Ich bin in einer Raidgilde als DD/Tank obwohl meistens Tank DK dabei.
Wir stehen im Moment vor Arthas im 25er im 10er liegt er schon, zum Buff 5% zusätzliche Hp/Heilung/DPS sind sicher schön aber der Grund wieso wir oft an Sindragosa/Prof./BQ gewhipet sind ist das fehlende Movement von einigen Leuten, von der Heilung oder DPS hat es vollkommen immer ausgereicht. (wenn ich mich an Sindragosa erinnere wo manche Leute zu spät wegrennen, oder Leute die in P3 in Seuchen vom Prof stehen..)
Naja um es kurz zu machen mal schaun ob man mit dem % Buff das fehlende Movement/Verständniss ersetzen kann.
Für iCC 10er Randoms sicher nice to have und würde ihm auch nicht abschalten


----------



## Cyl (31. März 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Wem der Buff net passt: Kann man wegklicken. Viel Spass.
> Wem er passt: Drin lassen. Viel Spass.
> 
> Und zu der Scheisshaus Argumentation: "Bäääh, jetzt kann ja jeder da durch.." : Kennen diese Leute auch nur ein Spiel auf diesem Planeten, in dem es heisst:
> ...




Glückwunsch, du bist die neue Klientel von Blizz. Anspruchloses rumgimpen in einem Spiel ab 12; trotzdem alles sehen wüll!1!

Und nun geh am besten in den nächsten Kiosk an der Ecke, kauf dir ein Rätselheft und beschwer dich bitterlich warum die Kreuzworträtsel noch nicht ausgefüllt sind. Hast ja schließlich nicht für leere Kästchen bezahlt, richtig? Soweit kommts noch, für die eigene Kohle dann sogar noch grübeln müssen...PAH!

Es gab mal eine WoW, in der waren besondere Erfolge noch besonders. Die Freude war um ein vielfaches größer wenn man selbige erreicht hat. Und das hat nicht im geringsten etwas mit "nicht gönnen" oder "rumprotzen" zu tun.... es war einfach anspruchsvoll und fordernd.

Durch dieses Spielprinzip hat sich die WoW ihren Namen gemacht. 

Dieser Namen wird jetzt gnadenlos komerzialisiert, das Spiel wird kindgerecht und auch für Einhändige gepached. Der letzte Euro wird aus dem Geldbeutel der Kiddis (bzw deren Eltern) gequetscht und das Spiel mit Volldampf an die Wand gefahren.


Früher hatten etwa 99,5% der Spieler noch Ziele die es zu erreichen galt. Es war spannend, es war ehrgeizig.
Heutzutage versucht es der Spieleentwickler mit aller Gewalt ins Gegenteil zu wandeln. Und erst wenn es auch dem letzten Buffed-WoW´ler langweilig wird, ist dann endlich Schluß mit dem auspressen des aktuellen Spiels und ein Neues wird auf den Markt geblasen.




Allerdings hat Actiblizz eines wirklich hervorragend analysiert und umgesetzt:

Es gab (und gibt) noch reiiiiichlich Potenzial an anspruchlosen Gamern, die sich sogar noch auf in den Allerwertesten geschobene Items etwas einbilden. Anspruch=0, Ehrgeiz=0, Weitblick=0. Aber noch genug Zeit sich in Kiddiforen wie Buffed auszuheulen wie schwer doch alles ist.

Und hey!!! Ich hab das Spiel doch ganz bezahlt!!1! (ok, oder eher Papa hats bezahlt...)


----------



## kanaru (31. März 2010)

10% buff ist doch nice dann legen wenigstens auch rnd mehr als erster wing modermiene und fauldarm wer jezz sagt icc sei so leicht klickt den buff weg dann seht ihr tadada mann wir wipen icc ist mit buff auch schwer nice work blizz wotlk ist odch nich lezter rotz 
mfg kanaru


----------



## LingLing85 (31. März 2010)

Bin gerade ICC (ja, Pause deswegen hier im Forum^^), eventuell liegts am Bier wo ich intus hab, aber so pralle merk ich diese 10% nicht...mein DMG kommt mir vor, wie vorher auch....also mich interessiert der Buff nicht sonderlich :x


----------



## kanaru (31. März 2010)

sihst ^^ fällt nich so auf


----------



## Noldan (31. März 2010)

Daniel schrieb:


> .
> Der Lich King wird auch durch den Buff nicht einfacher werden, da der Kampf nicht auf dem DMG basiert sondern rein auf Movement.




Schonmal vorm LK gestanden? Also dass der Dmg Encounter ist, ist absoluter Schwachsinn. Spätestets wenn die Valkyren kommen, kommt man nicht umhin eine gewisse "Grund-DPS" zu haben. Da kannst Movement vom allerfeinsten habe, wenn der DMG nicht ausreicht, reichen auch die Verlangsamungseffekte nicht aus und sie stürzt dich in den Abgrund. Oder auch die letzte Phase wo das Monster umhaun musst, bevor es den Typen umhaut (sry ich habs nicht so mit Namen xD) verlangt eine gewisse DPS.

Außerdem bedeutet mehr DMG auch gleichzeitig, dass die Phasen schneller vorbei gehen bzw. man in die nächste kommt. 

Sicherlich kommt es bei Arthas zu großen Teilen auf das Movement an aber ohne anständig DMG liegt der auch nicht. Von daher ist der Buff schon eine Hilfe.


----------



## MrPennywise (1. April 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich es doof finde, werde ich des dennoch nicht wegklicken.
> Warum sollte ich es mir schwerer machen als es eigentlich ist?



wenn Du es doof findest, klickst Du es weg....Pinzipien ftw und so.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (1. April 2010)

das mit dem nerf auf zeit, finde ich ne recht gute lösung von blizzard. dennoch bin ich der meinung, im heroic mode hat der nerf nichts verloren.


----------



## syntaxsniffler (1. April 2010)

naja fazit durch dem buff (nach heuteigen raid bis 0:15) der LK lag mit 10% Buff schlussendlich um 00:13 im 25er Content , im 10er lag er bisjez mit 5% nur
 .. hat vielleicht doch wunder gwirkt..


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. April 2010)

Cyl schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, du bist die neue Klientel von Blizz. Anspruchloses rumgimpen in einem Spiel ab 12; trotzdem alles sehen wüll!1!
> 
> Und nun geh am besten in den nächsten Kiosk an der Ecke, kauf dir ein Rätselheft und beschwer dich bitterlich warum die Kreuzworträtsel noch nicht ausgefüllt sind. Hast ja schließlich nicht für leere Kästchen bezahlt, richtig? Soweit kommts noch, für die eigene Kohle dann sogar noch grübeln müssen...PAH!
> 
> ...


Und, schon Arthas auf 25 Hero down?


----------



## kapunti (1. April 2010)

omg wenn ich jedesmal von irgendwelchen angeblichen topgamern diese kommentare lese...

Glückwunsch, du bist die neue Klientel von Blizz. Anspruchloses rumgimpen in einem Spiel ab 12; trotzdem alles sehen wüll!1!

Und nun geh am besten in den nächsten Kiosk an der Ecke, kauf dir ein Rätselheft und beschwer dich bitterlich warum die Kreuzworträtsel noch nicht ausgefüllt sind. Hast ja schließlich nicht für leere Kästchen bezahlt, richtig? Soweit kommts noch, für die eigene Kohle dann sogar noch grübeln müssen...PAH!

Es gab mal eine WoW, in der waren besondere Erfolge noch besonders. Die Freude war um ein vielfaches größer wenn man selbige erreicht hat. Und das hat nicht im geringsten etwas mit "nicht gönnen" oder "rumprotzen" zu tun.... es war einfach anspruchsvoll und fordernd.

Durch dieses Spielprinzip hat sich die WoW ihren Namen gemacht. 

Dieser Namen wird jetzt gnadenlos komerzialisiert, das Spiel wird kindgerecht und auch für Einhändige gepached. Der letzte Euro wird aus dem Geldbeutel der Kiddis (bzw deren Eltern) gequetscht und das Spiel mit Volldampf an die Wand gefahren.


Früher hatten etwa 99,5% der Spieler noch Ziele die es zu erreichen galt. Es war spannend, es war ehrgeizig.
Heutzutage versucht es der Spieleentwickler mit aller Gewalt ins Gegenteil zu wandeln. Und erst wenn es auch dem letzten Buffed-WoW´ler langweilig wird, ist dann endlich Schluß mit dem auspressen des aktuellen Spiels und ein Neues wird auf den Markt geblasen.




Allerdings hat Actiblizz eines wirklich hervorragend analysiert und umgesetzt:

Es gab (und gibt) noch reiiiiichlich Potenzial an anspruchlosen Gamern, die sich sogar noch auf in den Allerwertesten geschobene Items etwas einbilden. Anspruch=0, Ehrgeiz=0, Weitblick=0. Aber noch genug Zeit sich in Kiddiforen wie Buffed auszuheulen wie schwer doch alles ist.

Und hey!!! Ich hab das Spiel doch ganz bezahlt!!1!  (ok, oder eher Papa hats bezahlt...)

junge junge hast du eigentlich auch manchmal ein wenig frische luft?
das was du von dir gibst ist realitätsfremd und absolut nur auf deine eigene empfindung bezogen, es gibt immernoch genug in wow was die wenig spielenden nicht schaffen und nur die top gamer erreichen, oder meinst du jeder der nun tolles equip hat der legt yogg im 10er oder 25er? mitnichten ist das so und im HM schonmal garnet, da besteht weiterhin der unterschied so wie früher auch, aber da es um den spielspaß geht und der soll für alle da sein muss auch ein neuer content zum teil für die masse ausgelegt werden, das ändert nix dran das die masse arthas auch mit 6k gearscore nicht legen wird, und freu du dich einfach wenn du alles clear hast und das bevor der buff auf 30%ist, natürlich sage ich das bestimmt dem falschen da du ja 25er hm icc auch schon zum farmen benutzt oO

und nein, ich habe arthas nicht down und yogg noch nie gesehen, war nur vor dem general und seit icc nicht mehr in ulduar gewesen da ja kaum noch nen raid dafür zu finden ist...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (1. April 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und, schon Arthas auf 25 Hero down?



er hat es zwar etwas hart ausgedrückt, aber im grunde hat er recht. möchtegern pro´s kommen wie die ratten aus ihren löchern gekrochen und bilden sich was auf ihre freeloot epics ein, haben ne grosse fresse und werfen uns unworte wie "gearscore" um die ohren.... die meisten von ihnen haben jedoch nie nen richtigen raid (aq40, naxx, swp vor 3.0) von innen gesehen.

ich finde es gut, dass blizzard jedem spieler die möglichkeit gibt, den endboss einer raidinstanz zu sehen und zu bezwingen. im heroic mode hat der nerf jedoch nichts verloren. dieser sollte den spielern vorbehalten sein, die es gerne etwas anspruchsvoller hätten....wobei dort auch nur arthas recht knackig ist.

ich habe arthas im heroic mode auch noch nicht down....natürlich nicht! aber irgendwann würde er liegen....auch wenn noch einige wochen verstreichen würden. ich kann mich noch gut an four horsemen im classic naxx erinnern..... 3 wochen nur gewiped (damals noch 4 raidtage die woche). doch auch der lag irgendwann und die freude war gross.... schreie gingen durchs ts...

ich brauche keine bosse, die nach einem tryabend schon im dreck liegen. wir raiden natürlich lange nichtmehr so intensiv wie früher und sollten wir eben einen boss nicht packen, ginge die welt davon nicht unter.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (1. April 2010)

Dank dem Buff haben wir jetzt auch Sindragosa gepackt, demnächst versuchen wir uns dann an Arthas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. April 2010)

Surfer schrieb:


> er hat es zwar etwas hart ausgedrückt, aber im grunde hat er recht. möchtegern pro´s kommen wie die ratten aus ihren löchern gekrochen und bilden sich was auf ihre freeloot epics ein, haben ne grosse fresse und werfen uns unworte wie "gearscore" um die ohren.... die meisten von ihnen haben jedoch nie nen richtigen raid (aq40, naxx, swp vor 3.0) von innen gesehen.
> 
> ich finde es gut, dass blizzard jedem spieler die möglichkeit gibt, den endboss einer raidinstanz zu sehen und zu bezwingen. im heroic mode hat der nerf jedoch nichts verloren. dieser sollte den spielern vorbehalten sein, die es gerne etwas anspruchsvoller hätten....wobei dort auch nur arthas recht knackig ist.
> 
> ...



Ja, ihr wollt die Herausforderung ... dann klickt den Buff doch einfach weg. Oder geht es euch doch nur ums Posen? Um den virtuellen Schwanzvergleich? Um "die alten Zeiten, wo man andere Leute noch bewundert hat"? Wie ich das so witzig finde... ich hab damals BWL geraidet, aber hätte nie daran gedacht, dass mich deswegen andere bewundern müssen.


----------



## handzumgrus (1. April 2010)

Firechaos schrieb:


> Cool,dann schaffen wir endlich mal den Rat...^^



wenn ihr den ned schafft liegts aber nicht am dmg^^


----------



## Hammersmith (1. April 2010)

Sehr gute Idee mit dem Buff.

Vorallem bleibt jetzt die Masse bei der Stange, die vielleicht schon etwas genervt ans aufhören gedacht haben.

Wow ist nichts anderes als ein Produkt eines Herstellers das so viele wie möglich kaufen sollen.

Wird das Produkt aber uninteressant muß man was dagegen tun.

Also Buff her, viele Leute kommen jetzt besser voran und schwups das Game ist wieder cool.

Blizzard sagt das ganz offen, jeder sollte den Endcontent sehen dürfen, die 5% die Arthas downhaben sind unwichtig- wenn die das Spiel hinwerfen ist es egal, aber die restlichen 95% zählen. Hier liegt der Profit und diese Leute müßen bei Laune gehalten werden, auch wenn sie den Buff auf 50% raufdrehen.

Ich würds genauso Machen. Gutes Marketing von Blizz.


----------



## Amasi (1. April 2010)

wer sich aufregt soll Hardmode durchmachen...


ICC nonhero soll im endeffekt ja für jeden irgendwann schaffbar sein, auch für die, die keine imba roxxor stammgrp haben bzw mit gilde gehn.

Also ich find der Buff is gut, da der Hardmode noch genug heruasforderung darstellt


----------



## Chuck1337 (1. April 2010)

Ich find die Änderung ganz gut... So kann meine Gilde auch mal im 25er durchstarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (1. April 2010)

Selbst mit Buff ist bei den Movementbossen Schluß, wenn es nicht nur am DMG mangelt.

z.B. der Rat ... Sindragoas... die Encounter scheitern meist nicht am DMG.


----------



## Quentaros (1. April 2010)

bei dem Thema Buff oder nicht, käme mir die Idee, warum man nicht so leicht skallierbare Items macht, die wenn man die Bosse ohne Buff macht besser sind als mit.

Mit Buff = leicht
Ohne Buff = Mittel
Hero = Schwer

Wären dann halt 3 Schwierigkeitsgrade
Wie mans aus den Spielen kennt :-)

Ist der Buff auch in der Hero version vorhanden?


----------



## Yveri1985 (1. April 2010)

ja
und irgendwie hab ich das ma durchgerechnetm die leute die sagen das man den buff nich merkt,oehm nunja
ob ich nun statt 100 schaden 100 mache, faellt wirklich nicht auf, oder ob ich als tank 30.000 life habe oder 33.000 life is wirklich scheissegal
abba ob ich *10.000* DPS mache oder *11.000* kann mir keiner sagen "muh den buff merkt man nicht"
ich find den buff eigtl ganz ok , sonst haetten se wie damals vor wotlk nen paar monate vorher einfach die hp um 30% gesenkt , so geschiet das jetzt stueck fuer stueck 
un der ein oder andere gute spieler (der vllt aufgrund von 9 anderen movement krueppeln an boss XY haengt) kann sich bei einem der besseren raids bewerben weil er nun wieder eher an das bessere Eq kommt
bald gehts auch wieder ins "sommerloch" und manche haben nunmal keine sommerferien oder sparen sich ihre urlaubstage fuer andere zeiten, und die finden so nunmal auch eher ersatz fuer die schueler die mit ihren eltern 3 wochen in ferien fahren... das manche leute immer alles abba wirklich ALLES so schwarz bzw negativ sehen muessen -.-


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (1. April 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ja, ihr wollt die Herausforderung ... dann klickt den Buff doch einfach weg. Oder geht es euch doch nur ums Posen? Um den virtuellen Schwanzvergleich? Um "die alten Zeiten, wo man andere Leute noch bewundert hat"? Wie ich das so witzig finde... ich hab damals BWL geraidet, aber hätte nie daran gedacht, dass mich deswegen andere bewundern müssen.




es geht weder ums posen, noch darum bewundert zu werden. ein nerf hat im heroic mode einfach nichts verloren. wie schon gesagt, ich finde die idee von blizzard gut....der buff ermöglicht es jedem, die raidinstanz zu sehen und den lichking zu legen. aber warum soll es den buff auch im hero modus geben? dieser sollte für spieler sein, die ein wenig gefordert werden möchten.

natürlich kann man auch ohne den buff spielen....aber versuche mal 25 leuten zu erklären, dass sie für nen lollipop tagelang wipen sollen. ein wenig belohnt will man für die mühe schon werden...ist doch verständlich oder?


----------



## Jemira (1. April 2010)

Gut so, haben zwar letzten Montag den Rat+Königin noch down im 10er (bzw die Gilde, wurde "rausrotiert"), aber so wirds halt leichter und dagegen hab ich nix, ist für mich immer noch eine Spiel das möcht ich nicht dass es in "arbeit" ausartet sondern meinen Spaß haben. Na gut, vom Buff noch nicht profitiert weil wir gestern PDoK geclert haben (jo sind noch noobs, hatten 8 wipes danke champions und anub :-( )


----------



## Piposus (1. April 2010)

Noldan schrieb:


> Also ich finds natürlich gut. Dann schaffen wir restlichen 30 % vom LK vielleicht auch xD



Zum Glück ändert sich am lichkingschen Noobfilter namens Defile nichts. Als ob es beim Lichking normalmode 10er und 25er jemals auf Schaden angekommen wäre.


----------



## Galadith (1. April 2010)

Stand schon fest noch bevor ICC offen war.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (27. April 2010)

*Icecrown Citadel Buff increased to 15%*
The *Hellscream's Warsong* and *Strength of Wrynn* buffs in Icecrown Citadel have been increased to 15%. 
So far, only 9 guilds killed the Lich King in 25-Man Heroic mode, 8 of them with a 10% buff, and 1 with the 5% buff.

Quelle: http://www.mmo-champ...ncreased-to-15/

Edit: auf Deutsch heißt es soviel wie : 

Eiskronenzitadellen Stärkungszauber auf 15% erhöht!

Bis jetzt konnten lediglich 9 Gilden den Lich König im 25er heroischen Modus besiegen, 8 mit dem 10% Buff, eine mit dem 5% Buff


----------



## Dagonzo (27. April 2010)

Ist nichts neues. Als es erstmals angehoben wurde, haben sie schon gesagt das es schrittweise noch weiter gehen wird.


----------



## Stasjan (27. April 2010)

ok


----------



## nooblike (27. April 2010)

Vielleicht kommen wir dann ab morgen auch weiter im 25er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , finds persöhnlich gut, dass dieser Buff eigenführt wurde. Ebenso merkt man, dass auch viele Gilden darauf angewiesen sind noch. Erst 1 Gilde die mit 5% es geschaft hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Mal schauen wann es die erste Gilde ohne buff schafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (27. April 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ist nichts neues. Als es erstmals angehoben wurde, haben sie schon gesagt das es schrittweise noch weiter gehen wird.



Genau das letzte Blaue dazu war, dass sie nicht statisch, monat für monat erhöhen wollen, sondern anhand der kills/wipes statistiken entscheiden wollen, wann sie weiter erhöhen


----------



## Er4yzer (27. April 2010)

glaub kaum dass der buff jetzt vielen anderen gilden den kill bringen wird. ob mit oder ohne buff - es ist einfach nur eine frage der zeit und eingespieltheit. manchmal bringt der buff vielleicht das quäntchen glück mit sich, das nötig ist, um den LK umzuknockern, aber  -ob 25er hc oder 10er nh- es ist alles nur eine frage der gewöhnung!


----------



## wildrazor09 (27. April 2010)

/Flame on 

Ich wette mit euch um einen Keks, dass jetzt geflamt wird.


----------



## Dagonzo (27. April 2010)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> Genau das letzte Blaue dazu war, dass sie nicht statisch, monat für monat erhöhen wollen, sondern anhand der kills/wipes statistiken entscheiden wollen, wann sie weiter erhöhen


Richtig und ich kann mir gut vorstellen das bei 15% noch nicht das Ende gekommen ist.


----------



## Dunedin (27. April 2010)

Der Buff geht noch auf 30% hoch.
Und ich halte den Bosskampf gegen Arthas 25 HC ohne Buff für unmöglich. Selbst mit hoher Dps und zusätzlichen 5%, was in einem 16min Kampf viel ist, hat Paragon gerade so den Kill gemacht (Boss war schon Enrage).


----------



## Hellfire1337 (27. April 2010)

Er4yzer schrieb:


> glaub kaum dass der buff jetzt vielen anderen gilden den kill bringen wird. ob mit oder ohne buff - es ist einfach nur eine frage der zeit und eingespieltheit. manchmal bringt der buff vielleicht das quäntchen glück mit sich, das nötig ist, um den LK umzuknockern, aber -ob 25er hc oder 10er nh- es ist alles nur eine frage der gewöhnung!



geb ich dir soweit Recht, aber 5% schaden/heilung/ effektive tank hp können den entscheidenen tropfen bringen der das fass zum überlaufen bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (27. April 2010)

Dunedin schrieb:


> Der Buff geht noch auf 30% hoch.
> Und ich halte den Bosskampf gegen Arthas 25 HC ohne Buff für unmöglich. Selbst mit hoher Dps und zusätzlichen 5%, was in einem 16min Kampf viel ist, hat Paragon gerade so den Kill gemacht (Boss war schon Enrage).



^this.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (27. April 2010)

Quote from: *Zarhym (Source)*We have increased the potency of the Strength of Wrynn and Hellscream’s Warsong buffs in Icecrown Citadel by an additional 5%. These buffs now increase total health, healing done and damage dealt by 15%. In addition, the number of attempts allotted for all final bosses on Heroic difficulty has been increased to 45.
grad noch gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (27. April 2010)

Ich finds in Ordnung.
So kriegt eben jeder mal die Chance, den Lichking persönlich zu sehen.


----------



## Gerti (27. April 2010)

Random LichKing kills inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baummi (27. April 2010)

Oh Mann.Nicht mal 3% der Spieler haben den Lichtkönig gelegt.Der Buff muß sein sonst ist die Raid Instanz umsonst programmiert.Lol


----------



## Scørpius86 (27. April 2010)

Der wird navch und nach bis 30 Prozent gesteigert. Weiss jetzt nicht ob das schon gepostet wurde, da ich nich den ganzen Thread gelesen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pmolurus (27. April 2010)

naja ob 15% oder 30% wenn die taktik nicht passt legt man den lk im 25er oder 10er hero auch nich. ist ja nicht alles dmg sache


----------



## Delorion (27. April 2010)

Wo ist denn das Problem? War doch schon vorher klar, dass Blizz den Buff stärken wird, damit nach und nach immer mehr Leute die Instanz sehen können. Das geht eh noch weiter, bis auch der letzte Greenie mal gegen Arthas angetreten ist. Man sollte sich eher darüber definieren, *wann *man etwas geschafft hat. Warum sonst sind Top-Gilden immernoch hoch angesehen, wenn sie Firstkills schaffen, auch wenn es bei buffed schon Guides vom Beta-Server gab?


----------



## Marccram (27. April 2010)

baummi schrieb:


> Oh Mann.Nicht mal 3% der Spieler haben den Lichtkönig gelegt.Der Buff muß sein sonst ist die Raid Instanz umsonst programmiert.Lol


 
alter...ich kann über vieles hinwegsehen aber...lichTkönig?wtf?

BTT:
Ich find den buff gut,aber das wird auch den schlechtesten spielern nicht helfen.movement und skill sind nich buffbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (28. April 2010)

Marccram schrieb:


> Ich find den buff gut,aber das wird auch den schlechtesten spielern nicht helfen.movement und skill sind nich buffbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit DPS kannst du so viel ausgleichen, das glaubst du garnicht.


----------



## Lari (28. April 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Mit DPS kannst du so viel ausgleichen, das glaubst du garnicht.



Aber kein Entweihen + Valkyre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal so als Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (28. April 2010)

Im letzten 10er hatte einer den Buff ausgeschaltet... leider wurde es vorm ersten Boss bemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollte mal sehn wie es ohne läuft, nachdem ja jeder Raid den beibehält.

15% ist schon langsam kein Vergnügen mehr... meist geht man ja eh overgeared rein. (hm nehm ich mal eben aus)


----------



## My Name is Earl (28. April 2010)

Naja aber HM ist das worum es wirklich geht! Keinen interessiert wie schnell man durch den Normal Modus geht!

Nur der HM zählt wirklich wenn man sich als Gilde messen will! Und der LK lässt sich nicht durch pure DPS outgearen.

Btw erst 9 Gilden haben den LK im 25er HM geschafft! davon 1 mit 5% und 8 mit dem 10% buff........ soviel zu den ganzen Argumenten die komplett aus der Luft gegriffen sind wenn es um das bezwingen des Contents geht! Ich glaube gerne das hier ein paar unterwegs sind die zu den 8 gehören! aber der großteil reisst die klappe auf und fühlt sich genötigt hier seiner unangebrachten Frustration luft zu machen! Das sind die selben Typen die in der Pension herumlaufen und leute wegen jedem scheiss anzeigen weil sie glauben es ist ihre pflicht rumzumeckern!

Jeder der sich genötigt fühlt das ohne den Buff zu machen kann das gerne aber ich wette das es kaum einer macht! Der klassiker! Wasser predigen Wein trinken!

Ich wünsche allen viel Glück beim HM von ICC.

MFG


----------



## Talamaria (28. April 2010)

@My Name is Earl

/sign

Jeder kann den Buff wegklicken wen er der Meinung ist, daß es zu einfach wird.

Ich rege mich auch nicht auf, daß die ganzen anderen Autofahrer mit mehr PS auf der gleichen Straße wie ich fahren.

lg,
Tala


----------



## sittenpitti (28. April 2010)

Äh wie gewachsen? Bei meinem letzten Raid am Montag hatte ich auch schon 10%!


----------



## Natar (28. April 2010)

sittenpitti schrieb:


> Äh wie gewachsen? Bei meinem letzten Raid am Montag hatte ich auch schon 10%!




und jetzt 15? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (28. April 2010)

sittenpitti schrieb:


> Äh wie gewachsen? Bei meinem letzten Raid am Montag hatte ich auch schon 10%!



Das passiert wenn man immer nur den Eröffnungspost liest und nicht den Rest.....


----------



## TheOrc (28. April 2010)

Lebenspunkte erhöht um 15%
Heilung und Absorbtionseffekte um 15% erhöht
Verursachter Schaden um 15% erhöht

Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bandit 1 (28. April 2010)

Ich finde es übrigens gut das dieses mal nicht wieder ein extra Post geöffnet wurde.

Und ja, MMO-Champion hat es auch bestätigt.

*15 % *


----------



## Lokibu (28. April 2010)

> Das passiert wenn man immer nur den Eröffnungspost liest und nicht den Rest.....



Und das machen offenbar sehr viele, da der Leichenthread weiter unten auch immer weiter geht, obwohl das Thema bereits gegessen war.


----------



## TomField (28. April 2010)

Ich finds toll.... weil dann kommt man random auch weiter (also mit rnd-gruppen)


----------



## TheDoggy (28. April 2010)

Bei manchen Encountern helfen mehr HP+Heal+Dmg aber auch nicht...

Frag mich nur, warum aus den anfangs versprochenen max 30 Trys plötzlich 45 wurden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morfelpotz (28. April 2010)

> > Mit DPS kannst du so viel ausgleichen, das glaubst du garnicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach ja..... wie oft uns das schon zerlegt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karasuke (28. April 2010)

Valkyren sind auch übel, wenn man nicht aufpasst.
Neulich hat jemand aus dem Raid versehentlich eine gepullt.
Da die Häflte des Raids schon vor dem Boss wartete und die andere Hälfte auf dem Fußmarsch war, haben wir die blöde Flatterkuh auch net schnell genug down gehabt, obwohl der Großteil des Raids wahre DPS-Schleudern waren. Ende vom Lied war, dass wir hinterher einen 25Mann-Schlachtzug von Essenzen gegen uns hatten. 
Also alles kann man bei weitem nicht mit DPS ausgleichen.
Manchmal brauch man halt etwas mehr als eine Rota mit saumäßig Dmg. Etwas Geschick und das nötige Glück helfen mehr als dumme Zahlen in einem Messsystem.


----------



## SavagePoetry (28. April 2010)

Ich glaube mal es sind nicht die Trash Valkyren gemeint^^

Meiner meinung nach wird der LK auch nicht mit 30% zum freeloot genausowenig Sindragosa oder andre Taktik/movement Encounter da Rdms teilweise noch ein Problem damit haben beim ersten PdK Boss einen einfachen Targetwechsel auf die Schneebolde zu vollziehen wie soll man denen dann beibringen auf die kinetischen Bomben oder auf die Valkyren zu switchen.

Und alle Gilden die bis heute ned stand 11/12 HM im 25er haben (unsre Gilde inbegriffen) werden noch sehr lange brauchen LK heroisch zu legen bzw. es auch mit 30% nicht schaffen.


Finds immer lustig das sich Spieler die gerade so über den normalen Casual schweben sich aufregen und von den wirklichen (Pro)-Gamern nicht ein wort des mißgefallens kommt, im Gegenteil laut Statement von Paragon ist der Lich-King in der heroischen fassung momentan nich besiegbar.


----------



## My Name is Earl (28. April 2010)

SavagePoetry schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach wird der LK auch nicht mit 30% zum freeloot genausowenig Sindragosa oder andre Taktik/movement Encounter da Rdms teilweise noch ein Problem damit haben beim ersten PdK Boss einen einfachen Targetwechsel auf die Schneebolde zu vollziehen wie soll man denen dann beibringen auf die kinetischen Bomben oder auf die Valkyren zu switchen.



ich kann dir nur zustimmen! ein bsp war vor kurzem wegen weekley Naxx 10er Razufius legen! 2 wipes weil ein paar superhelden es nicht gebacken bekommen! Oder schaut euch an wie manche sich noch heute bei Haigan anstellen! Solche werden nie ich wiederhole NIE den LK auch nur sehen!

MFG


----------



## charly-sue (28. April 2010)

is der buff wieder höher geworden als 10%?
noch nich oder?

bin im mom bissel verwirrt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gut die frage hat sich wohl geklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. April 2010)

Ja, auf 15%. Wurde doch jetzt 2 Seiten lang schon erwähnt.


----------



## Gerti (28. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Aber kein Entweihen + Valkyre.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, bei uns sind wir deswesgen nur 2x oder so gewiped, öfters wars weil wir zu viele Adds aus den Übergangsphasen mitgenommen haben bzw die komischen Geister in der letzten Phase nicht down bekommen haben. Ich denke, wenn du mehr DMG machst musst du genau sowas weniger perfektionieren und es kann auch ein wenig mehr daneben gehen. Weil bei uns bedeutete ein früher Toter quasi Wipe und mit so nem Buff gleicht sich das wieder aus.

Ich finde, um so mehr Equip du hast um so weniger Skill brauchst du. (Aber dabei gilt: Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel) Und der Buff ist im enteffekt genau das, was das Equip auch macht, eine Verbesserung des Schadens/Heilens/....


----------

